# هل من الممكن ان اكون مهندس بدون لا ادرس هندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## naader (2 مارس 2010)

هل من الممكن ان اكون مهندس بدون لا ادرس هندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علما انني بكالريوس لكن حبي للهندسه 
منذ الصغر وموهبتي اللي دايم احس بيها انني 
لا انفع في قسمي بل رووحي هندسيه
ممممممممممماذا افعل افيدوني ونا مش عايز اتوظف لا بس عايز اكون عارف في الحاجه ال بحبهااااا
انصحونييييييييي انا اموت في التجاره والهندسه ما احبش التدريس 
علما انني كل تقديراتي امتياز وفي اضعف الايمان جيد جدا مع مرتبه
ماتسيبونيششش انصحوني ابغى اقضي بقيه عمرري في الحاجه اللي بحبهااااااااااا


----------



## Yaser Alewe (3 مارس 2010)

حتى تكون مهندس يجب أن تدرس الهندسة.
ولكن دراسة الهندسة تعطيك مبادئ الهندسة وليس كل شيء في الهندسة.
كما تتعلم المنطق الهندسي في الحكم على الأشياء.
وحتى تكون مبدعاً اعمل في المجال الذي تحبه لأنك لن تنجح في مجال لا تحبه حتى مع تقدير ممتاز.


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (5 مارس 2010)

الهندسة علم ومهنة تحتاج التعب والمعاناة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مارس 2010)

naader قال:


> هل من الممكن ان اكون مهندس بدون لا ادرس هندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> علما انني بكالريوس لكن حبي للهندسه
> منذ الصغر وموهبتي اللي دايم احس بيها انني
> لا انفع في قسمي بل رووحي هندسيه
> ...


 
الجواب الطبيعي :: لا ؟
لماذا ؟؟ 
أخي نادر هناك أسس لأي مهندس لايمكن تحصيلها إلا بالقعود على كراسي الدراسة لمدة خمسة سنوات (للحصول على البكالوريوس)
ماهي هذه الأسس ؟
هناك أسس عامة يشترك فيها جميع المهندسين منها الرياضيات وهي مادة مهمة جدا للمهندسين
وكذلك الرسم الهندسي، والورش ، والإنجليزي (معظم المراجع والكتب باللغة الإنجليزية ) ، الكيمياء والفيزياء ، الكومبيوتر، إقتصاد هندسي ، وهناك مواد عامة يأخذها المتخصص في قسم معين من الأقسام الأخرى 
فمثلا الميكانيكا يدرس كهرباء عامة ، الكترونيات عامة ، مساحة ( كورس واحد) ، ​ 
وهناك أسس متخصصة حسب المجال .​ 
قد يقول قائل هناك مهندسين في الورش للسيارات والمكيفات 
هؤلاء فنيين بالممارسة والخبرة ولا تكفي ليكون مهندسا 
وهناك مقاولين في البناء ولكنهم ليسوا مهندسين ​ 
المهندس هو ذاك المتخصص في تخطيط وتصميم وتنفيذ أو تشغيل او صيانة اي مشروع او جهاز او معدة فنيا 
حسب المتطلبات المنصوص عليها في مواصفات الزبون وطبقا للأسعار المناسبة إقتصاديا .. مع أخذ جميع العوامل والظروف لتفادي اي عيب مستقبلي . . ​ 
فعلى سبيل المثال قد يقوم مقاول بوضع كمية من الأسمنت كبيرة وحديد أكثر وبالتالي تكلفة عالية ،
وقد يقلل في المواد ( الحديد والأسمنت ) وبالتالي يتسبب في إنهيار أو عيوب في المبنى .​ 
وفقك الله أخي نادر .. ويمكنك الإلتحاق بكلية الهندسة 
والدراسة والحصول على العلم قبل الشهادة.​


----------



## naader (7 مارس 2010)

*استاذي الفاضل دز محمد با شراحيل*

لك فائق تقدير واسال الله ان يثيبك اجزل الثواب على دقائق قضيتها معي 
اخيك.
واشكر جميع اخواني على المرور الذوق


----------



## engkamel2010 (3 مايو 2010)

*رد فكاهي*

احنا هنا في مصر ننادي أي حد منعرفوش ونقوله يابشمهندس
تعال مصر وانت تبقى مهندس:60:


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 مايو 2010)

الإيجابة على سؤالك با أستاذ نادر
هل يمكن أن تكون محامي بدون دراسة ونيل شهادة كلية الحقوق
هل يمكن أن تكون طبيب بدون دراسة ونيل شهادة كلية الطب
هل يمكن أن تكون محاسب بدون دراسة ونيل شهادة كلية التجارة
أرجو أن تكون إجابتي واضحة على سؤلك . 
مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح في عملك.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## mando3333 (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لدى سؤال وهو
انى حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية جامعة الازهر هل يمكننى ان التحق بقسم الهندسة الكهربية 
يعنى التحق بقسم هندسة كهربية من البداية بحيث احصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة الكهربية
وهل ساصبح حينها مهندس كهربا ومدنى ام ماذا
ارجوا الافادة وشكرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

انا رايى انك ممكن تكون مهندس عملى فقط
مثل العامل مثلا 
لاتعرف أساس حدوث الشئ ولا تعرف كيف تصمم ولكن ممكن تصمم بالفهلوة كما يقولون 
فدراسة الهندسة لاغنى عنها لفهم الجانبى العملى فهم متكامل
​


----------



## essamamer28 (3 يناير 2011)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عايز اقول لحضرتكو على حلجة ايه فائدة الشهاده لومتش مهندس فعلا بمنتهى البساطه المندس والهندسه في الأأصل دراسة عملية فلو عايز تتعلم هندسه أقرأكتب هندسية في المحال اللي بتحبه وشوف مندس جارك يساعدك في المصطلحات وأعمل معمل (ورشه) ومرن نفسك وكده ممكن تبقى دكتور مهندس مش مهندس بسوادرس اغات على ادماتقدر بس ساعتها دور على طموحاتك بره أو أصبر يمكن تتعدل والدول العربية تقدر خبرتك ومعلوماتك --------- وبإذاللله توصل بسمن غير شعار الجمهورية


----------



## محمود مرزوق (4 يناير 2011)

الهندسة كدراسة أكاديميّة لن تستطيع تحصيلها والحصول علي البكالوريوس فيها بدون الدراسة

العمل الهندسي قد تزاوله بدون ما تكون مهندس مثل المقاولين والميكانيكيّين

العقليّة الهندسيّة قد تكتسب بعضا من مبادئها بالقراءة وخصوصا كتب التنمية البشريّة

...

ولكن ما أحبّ أن أقوله أنّ لفظ الهندسة قد يطلق علي أيّ شئ منظّم ومدروس

مثلا هندسة الجينات أو الهندسة الوراثيّة

مثلا قد تجد مؤتمرا علميّا أو تجاريّا ثمّ تجد المسؤول عنه يقولون عنه أنّه هو الذي هندس المؤتمر

يقولون أنّ السادات مثلا هو مهندس حرب أكتوبر

فالهندسة كلفظ ممكن أن ترمز إلي هذا الاتّجاه من الفكر الذي يتميّز بالمنطقيّة والترتيب

فأنا مثلا أدرّب كاراتيه وخلال التمرين أقوم مع الأولاد بتمرين ما ثمّ الثاني ثمّ الثالث

ثمّ أسألهم كيف سيكون التمرين الرابع

وفي معظم الحالات يجيبون إجابة صحيحة عن التمرين القادم

وهم لم يروه بعد

لانّني أسير علي ترتيب معيّن

يعني مثلا التمرين الأوّل للأمام الثاني للخلف الثالث لليمين

أكيد الرابع سيكون لليسار

فمن الممكن أن تكون مهندسا في مجال التدريس

يعني تعرف كيف تفتح عقل الطالب وتضع فيه المعلومة بفهم وحبّ ثمّ تغلق هذا العقل علي المعلومة بحرص بحيث لا تخرج المعلومة من عقل الطالب طوال حياته

ولكن أكرّر ما قلته ابتداءا بأنّه بشكل رسمي لن تكون مهندسا بدون دراسة

ولا أعتقد أنّه من العقل أن تعيد 8 سنوات من عمرك أو 7 سنوات لتدرس الثانويّة العامّة وتحصل علي مجموع ثمّ تدخل كليّة الهندسة

مش معقول طبعا

يا ريت أكون قدرت أفيد حضرتك

يا باشمهندس

أخوك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## wael7sport (4 يناير 2011)

الاستاذ العزيز naader اذا كنت تحب الهندسة كثيرا يمكن ان تصبح افضل مهندس دون دراسة الهندسة ولكن يجب ات تكون على دراية تامة بالرياضات المتقدمة و الفيزياء وقليلا من الكيمياء و الكثير من الكومبيوتر اضف اليه ما تريد التخصص به ههههااه,نصيحتي لك لتوفير الوقت والمال ادرس الهندسة في اي جامعة ما الذي يمنعك من الحصول على شهادة ثانية الى جانب شهادتك الاولى


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 يناير 2011)

لا طبعا الاخ اللي بيقول ان ممكن اجيب كتب واتعلم اعتقد انه صعب جدا


----------



## sami nageh (12 مايو 2011)

*


naader قال:



هل من الممكن ان اكون مهندس بدون لا ادرس هندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علما انني بكالريوس لكن حبي للهندسه 
منذ الصغر وموهبتي اللي دايم احس بيها انني 
لا انفع في قسمي بل رووحي هندسيه
ممممممممممماذا افعل افيدوني ونا مش عايز اتوظف لا بس عايز اكون عارف في الحاجه ال بحبهااااا
انصحونييييييييي انا اموت في التجاره والهندسه ما احبش التدريس 
علما انني كل تقديراتي امتياز وفي اضعف الايمان جيد جدا مع مرتبه
ماتسيبونيششش انصحوني ابغى اقضي بقيه عمرري في الحاجه اللي بحبهااااااااااا

أنقر للتوسيع...



نعم بامكانك الان
يمكن قبل ذلك ب 10 سنين لا
ولكن الان ممكن بالتعليم المفتوح عاد ممكن الان لا اقول التعليم المفتوح الموجود فى الدول العربية اللى هو كله بدنجان وطماطم وانما اقصد التعليم الاكاديمى المدعوم من شركات عالمية وجامعات عالمية واللى بتدرسة فى الهندسة فى خمس سنين دى اذا خلصت اصلا على خمس سنين بل تمتد الى 7 سنين ممكن تخلصة انت وباحترافية فى اكاديميات فى ثلات سنوات
انا خريج هندسة قسم كهرباء شعبة اتصالات
يوم ما اتخرجت من الثانوية العامة كان معايا واحد زميلى ومكناش بنفترق عن بعض خالص
كنا جايبن مجموع قريب من بعض بس هو كان اعلى منى درجتين يوم ما التنسيق نزل رحنا نقدم فى كلية الهندسة اتفاجات بيه بيقولى لا انا مش هدخل كلية الهندسة
قالى انا هدخل فى مجال الشبكات على طول يومها خاصمته وكل الناس بدات تعيب غليه ازاى تجيب هندسة ومش تدخل هندسة هو حالتهم المادية حلوة جدا وده اللى ساعده ممكن
وابوة ومامته لاموه قالهم دى حياتى وانا عارف انا بعمل ايه راح سجل فى اكاديمية وفى اول سنه اخد
عائلة ميكروسوفت 
*MCSE MOCs MCITP MCAD
* كنت انا لسه فى سنه اولى
بعدها بسنه خد
**n+*
* وعائلة سيسكو
** Cisco CCNA CCNP CCDA
*
* فى سنتين واتخرج يعنى الاجمالى 3 سنين
كنت انا فى سنه تالتة ومعرفش حاجة غير شوية مواد بيدرسوهملنا ملهمش اى لازمه ولا لهم دعوه بالهندسة اصلا دى غير وجع الدماغ والغلب والرعب اللى عيشين فيه
بعدها اخينا اخد شهايده وراح قدم فى شركة بتروجيت للتبترول واتعين بسرعة البرق وبقى مرتبه 2000 دولار
وانا لسه رايح سنه رابعة وشايل كراريسى وباخد مصروف من ابويا 
هههههههههههههههه اخينا بعد سنتين
اخينا بقى عنده عربية وشقة من الشركة واترقى وبقى شئ كبير فى الشركة والناس بيشاوروا عليه ويقولوا ربنا فتح عليه من وسع واحنا اللى كنا بنعيب عليه
وانا لسه يادوب متخرج من هندسة الاتصالات وبدور على شغل هههههههههههههههه
رحت اقدم فى شركة المصرية للاتصالات قالوا والله سيب لنا ورقك سيبتلهم نسخة من الورق وفضلت الف والف لمدة سنتنين على ما اتعينت ورحت شركة تى اى داتا واتقبلت ب 1200 جنية 
ههههههههههههههه
فضلت شغال بيهم لسنة 
وزميلى بقى مرتبه 5000 دولار
فين وفين على ما قابلنى فى يوم بالصدفة وقالى ايه رايك اعينك معايا وفعلا اتعينت فى بتروجيت رحت هناك لقيته رئيس القسم اللى انا شغال فيه تسوى ايه دى بقى؟

نهاية الموضوع الدراسة حب للشئ واتقانه التعليم الميدانى او العملى مش محتاج كلية بحد ذاتها انت ممكن تدرس الهندسة وانت قاعد على النت بس فين الشهادة ودى الوقتى الشركات مش هبلة الشركات يهمها الخبرة قبل التعليم حتى لو واخد الشهادة من تحت شكمان عربية محتاج فقط تشغيل مخ وتفكير سليم تحياتى


ahmedzhelmy قال:



الإيجابة على سؤالك با أستاذ نادر
هل يمكن أن تكون محامي بدون دراسة ونيل شهادة كلية الحقوق
هل يمكن أن تكون طبيب بدون دراسة ونيل شهادة كلية الطب
هل يمكن أن تكون محاسب بدون دراسة ونيل شهادة كلية التجارة
أرجو أن تكون إجابتي واضحة على سؤلك . 
مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح في عملك.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي

أنقر للتوسيع...


مع احترامى لرأى حضرتك التعليم الميدانى العملى (الهندسة - الطب - الصيدلة - الصحافة) يختلف عن التعليم النظرى(التجارة - الحقوق - الاداب - التربية -الخ....)
فالتعليم النظرى ليس له بديل اكاديمى والطلبات عليه من شركات العمالة وشركات التخصص ضعيف فلماذا تهتم له الاكاديميات 
فانا اعرف دبلومات تجارة اكفئ بكتير ويشتغلون فى مناصب لم يصلها قط محاسب من كلية تجارة ويفعلون فى نصف ساعة مالم يفلعه هو فى يومان
الدورات ومراكز التدريب لم تدع شئ الا وتدخلت به بل والاحرى من ذلك بدات تدعم نفوذها باعتماد شهادات من جامعات خارجية عالمية
ارجو ان تكون وصلت لك الفكرة
تقبول تحيانى
مهندس سامى ناجح*


----------



## hawler_rawand (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا د.محمد


----------

